# Help with my Grestch Please



## Travis (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi, I wanna changue the wiring of muy grestch using 2 pushpull to Split coil the pickups with the vol knobs.

Can someone Help me with the schematic???

This is the guitar 





__





						Andertons Music Co.
					





					www.andertons.co.uk


----------



## HamishR (Aug 22, 2021)

If that is your guitar you can't do it. The TV Jones Filter'trons and Filter'tron range don't have four-conductor wiring. They only have two wires and a ground. I think it's because Filter'trons don't sound very good split. The coils are very small.


----------



## Travis (Aug 22, 2021)

The powertrons I think they have 4 coils.

I wanna buy the guitar and do it


----------



## Travis (Aug 22, 2021)

__





						TV Jones Power'Tron Pickup - StewMac
					

TV Jones Power'Tron neck pickup for electric guitar




					www.stewmac.com


----------



## Barry (Aug 22, 2021)

Travis said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From that link:

Splitting coils is generally not recommended for this pickup due to low coil output but some say it works well to their taste. 4-Conductor wire is also convenient for custom switching, such as pickups combined in series or parallel.


----------



## Travis (Aug 23, 2021)

Barry said:


> From that link:
> 
> Splitting coils is generally not recommended for this pickup due to low coil output but some say it works well to their taste. 4-Conductor wire is also convenient for custom switching, such as pickups combined in series or parallel.


Yes But I wanna try


----------

